# Graflex Pacemaker Crown Graphic, and a Kodak Recomar 18&33



## milviel (Aug 24, 2010)

I hope its okay that I post this here, as it seems as though there are a  great deal of categories to choose from and what I have already posted has already dropped of the radar.

These are a couple of the vintage cameras that I'm trying to sell. If anyone is interested.

GRAFLEX PACEMAKER CROWN GRAPHIC 4X5 FIELD CAMERA http://img571.imageshack.us/img571

Kodak Recomar 18 and 33
http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/1046/dscn0642g.jpg

An enlarger, that is also a beseler with a cold light head.
http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/6161/dscn0390.jpg

Time-O-lite timers (3)
http://img682.imageshack.us/img682/2812/dscn0219.jpg

Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 24, 2010)

Pictures, pictures...  They really help selling. 

If you don't have luck here, eBay will do. The Pacemaker will probably sell there pretty fast. As for the enlarger, you need to list the model number, although I believe it could be a 45 (or 4x5).


----------

